# 600+ Horsepower: [email protected]'s Audi A3 3.2L VR6 24V Turbo | 034Motorsport Built & Tuned



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! We have a new article up about [email protected]'s Stock-Block Audi A3 VR6T. 



> After a few pictures and videos of [email protected]'s Brilliant Red 2006 Audi A3 3.2L VR6 24V Turbo appeared on Instagram, it seems like everyone wants to know exactly what lies beneath the surface. Nate's Precision 6262 turbocharged 8P Audi A3 3.2L was built, tuned, and tested here at 034Motorsport in Fremont, CA while developing our 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit.
> 
> In its time here at 034Motorsport, this A3 has transformed from a bone-stock 240 horsepower hatchback into a daily-driven 600+ horsepower track-day weapon and grocery-getter.
> 
> ...


*Click Here to Read the Full Article!*










*Vehicle Specifications - [email protected]'s 2006 Audi A3 3.2L VR6 24V Turbo*

*Cylinder Head & Valvetrain*

034Motorsport Compression Dropping Head Spacer Kit
Supertech Exhaust Valves
Supertech High-Rate Valve Springs
*Intake, Turbocharger, Exhaust*

034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit (Precision 6262 Turbocharger with Ceramic Ball-Bearing CHRA and .82 A/R Turbine Housing)
034Motorsport Short Runner Intake Manifold (SRI)
034Motorsport 85mm Billet MAF Housing & Slot-Style Sensor
034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake for 3.2L VR6 24V
034Motorsport Custom 3.5" Turbo-Back Exhaust
*Fueling & Tuning*

034Motorsport Custom Stage 2+ Big Turbo Tuning
034Motorsport FP34 Surge Tank with Bosch 044 Fuel Pump
034Motorsport 3.2L VR6 24V Billet Aluminum Fuel Rail
Bosch 850cc EV14 Fuel injectors
*Drivetrain*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Engine & Transmission Mounts - *Coming Soon!*
034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount Arm
034Motorsport Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair
034Motorsport Stage 3 DSG Software with Launch Control
Performance Haldex Controller
*Suspension*

KW Clubsport Coilover Suspension
034Motorsport Solid Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
034Motorsport Rear Sway Bar End Links
034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Bearings
034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms
TTRS Rear A-Arm Bushings
*Brakes*

Factory Audi TTRS Front Brakes with Cobalt XR-2 Brake Pads
*Wheels & Tires*

Rays Engineering Wheels - 18" x 8"
Continental ExtremeContact DW Tires - 235/40/18
Nate's A3 was recently entered in the 2014 European Car Magazine Tuner Grand Prix, so stay tuned for more news on that event in the coming months!

*- See more at:* http://store.034motorsport.com/blog/nate034s-2006-audi-a3-3-2l-vr6-24v-turbo/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Who wants to see some video of Nate's A3 in action?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a quick video of the A3's first time at the drag strip. Nate and I headed up to Sacramento Raceway the night before Thanksgiving to meet up with the guys from NorCal Audi Club and JHM. The A3 had just returned from the Tuner GP in SoCal the day before, and we decided to run it.

Traffic on the way up was a nightmare, and the strip was packed, so we could only get three runs in by 10:00 PM. Boost was lowered to 20 PSI, no launch control was used, and Nate rolled into the starts to make sure we didn't break any axles. This was the second run of the night, and the quickest ET. The 11.7 run had a 1.92 second 60 foot time from rolling into it, and the car should be capable of 1.6 second 60 foot times with some very basic setup.

On the next run, the car spun through second, but still trapped 120. We'll head back soon with better tires, more boost, and launch control.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
i was wondering if the 451lb/ft @ 25psi is at the engine/crank or the wheels, cos something doesn't seem quite right as 25psi should be in the 600lb/ft region, if not higher.
Steve


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> Hi,
> i was wondering if the 451lb/ft @ 25psi is at the engine/crank or the wheels, cos something doesn't seem quite right as 25psi should be in the 600lb/ft region, if not higher.
> Steve


Hi Steve,

The dyno chart show wheel horsepower and wheel torque. 

Also, peak torque really depends on when the turbo spools. Nate's car was swapped over to the larger .82 A/R turbine housing, which is laggier, and we pulled timing to limit torque at lower RPMs. This was due to the fact that we wanted to keep torque at safe levels for the stock block, but run enough boost up top to fare well in the dyno portion of the competition. The .63 A/R turbine housing that comes with the kit offers faster spool, but would require a built bottom end if you run this much boost.

The smaller housing would have reached 25 PSI sooner and made more torque as a result (as well as more timing advance), but we wanted to limit torque with stock rods.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok cheers.
So you are limiting torque by timing to protect the internals of the block.
If Nate upgrades I take it that timing will control based on ECU inputs and boost will self regulate if the ECU allows.
Steve


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

How much power can you put on these engines before having to change internals?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

un1ko said:


> How much power can you put on these engines before having to change internals?


We don't recommend going too far over 450 WTQ on a Mustang dyno, which is why we limited the torque to that on Nate's car with the stock internals. :thumbup:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We don't recommend going too far over 450 WTQ on a Mustang dyno, which is why we limited the torque to that on Nate's car with the stock internals. :thumbup:


I see. What are the weaknesses on these engines? Sorry trying to learn more about this engine, I have currently have a stroker 1.8T and I know the first things to change if you want to go over 350hp are the rods and the exhaust valves.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

un1ko said:


> I see. What are the weaknesses on these engines? Sorry trying to learn more about this engine, I have currently have a stroker 1.8T and I know the first things to change if you want to go over 350hp are the rods and the exhaust valves.


More torque will bend the factory connectinf rods. Generally speaking, once you're in there doing rods, you also install some lower compression forged pistons, coated rod/main bearings, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## MorePower37 (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you guys at 034 offer all the components to fully build the 3.2l vr6 for high boost applications (30+PSI) or do you offer services to build the engine for me. Or do I have to get custom internals made.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

At 30psi your going to affect other components ie tranny and turbo selection.
At such high boost have you considered how you may overcome high EGTs
Steve


----------



## MorePower37 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah EGT's can be an issue but there are plenty of people who run 45+psi on evos, sti's, civics etc. First this vr6 is going to be going into an 2001 s4. So a big old front mount intercooler, water meth, high quality gas, high flowing intake, free flowing exhaust, expensive turbo and some good careful tuning. Believe me if I could run less boost to still reach my desired power levels I would....


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The Tuner GP issue of European Car Magazine is dropping soon! 



MorePower37 said:


> Do you guys at 034 offer all the components to fully build the 3.2l vr6 for high boost applications (30+PSI) or do you offer services to build the engine for me. Or do I have to get custom internals made.


We certainly do! We offer JE Forged Pistons for the 3.2L VR6 24V, Pauter Forged VR6 Connecting Rods, Coated Main Bearings, Coated Rod Bearings, ARP VR6 24V Head Studs, ARP VR6 Main Studs, etc. We can also help you with a complete build if that's the route you want to go. :thumbup:

I'm sure you've seen our Time Attack A4 back when it had the 2.9L VR6 Block with R32 Head and 900+ WHP, but in case you missed it, here it is! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We had the pleasure of renting out Sacramento Raceway for a few hours on the 17th, and brought out the 034Motorsport Development B8 Audi S4, 8V Audi S3, and Mk7 Volkswagen GTI for some testing. We also drove up Nate's Audi A3 3.2L Turbo, which some of you may be familiar with. 






The first pass (no launch) was an 11.8 @ 127 MPH, the second pass (with launch) was a 10.9 @ 128 MPH, and it snapped a front axle on its third pass.

We ran the car in the exact configuration I drove it up in, and as it has been driven for years. It's still on the stock block and stock DSG clutch packs, but was running our E85 tune. We were thrilled with the times, given the temperatures and ~1,300 foot DA.


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice! I can personally vouch for the 034 SRI folks! It is a beast! Best one on the market in my opinion. The HPA ones are too small and the cross over option will induce heatsoaking. The intake is a sob to put on but works perfectly once in. 
Here's a pick of my setup which primarily a 034 kit but with a fully built bottom end. I put it together in my driveway lol. 
Very difficult build but totally worth it. I'm currently running 20psi solid which should be a solid 600bhp! Car runs like a scalded cat on crack and meth!
Chirps the front wheels on shifts and wheel spin is a common thing now lol.
Hoping for high tens in the qtr.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

ROBS32 said:


> Nice! I can personally vouch for the 034 SRI folks! It is a beast! Best one on the market in my opinion. The HPA ones are too small and the cross over option will induce heatsoaking. The intake is a sob to put on but works perfectly once in.
> Here's a pick of my setup which primarily a 034 kit but with a fully built bottom end. I put it together in my driveway lol.
> Very difficult build but totally worth it. I'm currently running 20psi solid which should be a solid 600bhp! Car runs like a scalded cat on crack and meth!
> Chirps the front wheels on shifts and wheel spin is a common thing now lol.
> ...


I am delighted to hear that you are enjoying our SRI! The engine bay looks great! :thumbup: 
600bhp must be quite the fun on the streets!


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks!
The whole kit is absolutely mind blowing! I have no doubt this beast can qtr low 11's even high tens! What I like is the dual personality of it all. It putters around docile with a low sexy burble on the streets but when I open it up it's a mayhem boost growls and after fire with a nice dose of flutter on throttle lifts.
Definitely the best sounding car around! Anybody who rides with me is blown away by the power and smoothness.
Two years of hard work in a driveway has finally paid off!



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

